# Ecce! Est Puella quo amat kenpo!



## Sam (Jan 16, 2005)

(lo siento para el latin. estoy extrana)

Ok, had to get that out of my system. no more latin or spanish, I promise.
I'm 16 and I live in st louis missouri in the USA. It kinda sucks, but oh well. I go to a Tracy's Karate Studio near my house - they are single-handedly responsible for making my city a safer place - they get all of my money, leaving none for a car... (so don't think I'm one of those 'mcdojo brats' whose parents pay for everything while they don't take it seriously at all)

My Instructor is cool, hardly out of college, making him pretty young too.
His name is Dan Golby(he's a nidan) and his father, Tim Golby, runs the studio - Tim's a 9th degree black belt which I think is just insane - its hard to imagine. Anyway, Tim's instructor was Al Tracy and everyone knows Al's instructor was Ed... making Ed Parker my....great great grandfather instructor? weird.

I dont know what I really think about all those old guys - I met this guy once at the studio who I'd never seen before a few months ago - I talked to him for like half an hour before he left, he walked out the door as dan was walking in... I was like, that guy is weird beyond belief - dan laughed so hard he was crying, I was like ???... turns out it was Al Tracy I was talking to.  I don't take it back though - he was weird!

I only started in september, currently I'm working towards my purple belt (meaning I'm orange right now). We don't do yellow belt for some reason, so don't think - "she started in september and is working on her 3rd belt already?"

I really like Kenpo, its fun and dead useful - my father and I have gotten in NO physical fights since he found out I take karate - its a nice plus. I go 6 days a week (a lot, I know - a few people have voiced concerns that I'll 'burn out') I don't see that happening - I just really enjoy it and if I didnt go every day all I'd be doing is going to work in the day and college at night - and thats stuff I HAVE to do - the day doesnt seem as long when I can squeeze in an hour for something I want to do.

But I just keep thinking of things I want to say and at this rate I'll never shut up so let me take this chance to shut up right now.

See you around!

(by the way - making me wait, letting me roam and read everything without being able to post - cruel and unusual punishment!)


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome Samantha to the board.  You will find alot of knowledgeable Kenpo people here to answer your questions. If you have any other questions about the board, just punch my name and PM me with the menu that pops up.  Happy posting!  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting. We can always use more Kenpoists.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 16, 2005)

:wavey:   Wow, another kenpoist!  Welcome to MartialTalk!  Glad you finally got through the "cruel and unusual punishment" and finally able to post!

 - Ceicei


----------



## Shodan (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome Samantha......you sound like a lot of fun!!  Glad you found the forum- it's an awesome place to be with some great people- enjoy and happy Kenpo-ing!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## MJS (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Samantha!  Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions you may have!

Mike


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-Esta bien, no te preocupes! Estamos aqui para hablar en los artes marciales y las vidas de los estudientes y los maestros. No es necesario, en mi opinion, visitar otros sitios para discutir los artes. Hay tantas personas aqui que son buenas y siempre estan preparados responder cualquier pregunta tienes. Mucho gusto y bienvenidos!


A---)


----------



## Sam (Jan 17, 2005)

haha, gracias, y encantada! Usted está correcto, visitar otros sitis para discutir artes marciales no es necesario, pero hojeo otros sitios de todos modos.

(but maybe we should speak in english for the benefit of others?)

*Thanks god no one has responded in latin*


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-Latin? Way beyond me, although I do love to hear bands/groups sing in Latin, and of course, other languages besides english. Besides, its been awhile since I've used that much spanish, thanks for the opportunity. Yes, english for the masses...


A---)


----------



## Sam (Jan 19, 2005)

ha dont feel bad - latin is way beyond me too - I took an entire semester of it - I know enough to act like I know what I'm talking about and thats about it lol


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jan 20, 2005)

Allow me to add my welcome to those of the others, Samantha.  Always glad to see another Kenpo practitioner on the boards.  Happy posting!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 20, 2005)

Howdy from Texas, Samantha! :wavey: 
Hope you enjoy MT, & I wish you all the best in your Kenpo journey.

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 20, 2005)

I hope you enjoy yourself here Samantha~!

Lot of great People and info~!

Welcome 

~Tess


----------



## still learning (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello,, Its nice you have something to challenge you , hopefully it will be something to help guide you to your better future.  Six days is alot but if you enjoy the training it will be you who will benifit the most by it.  I think we all need to train more often.   No Spainish spoken here, just a little Hawaiian......Aloha and Mahalo!


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Samantha! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------

